# Rip bestie



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

So my Loan horse is getting pts tommorow, I haven’t seen her since Saturday where we did a two hour hack around the stables... she did amazingly and was so sweet. We went really far and had a couple of little canters, she pulled a shoe in a boggy bit of the path... we even ran into a loose horse we had to try and catch...
I love this horse so so much and don’t know what to do

Apparently her atheritis has gotten so bad she needs to be pts.. but even though I don’t want her to hurt I didn’t think she hurt that bad...just winter stiffness. I can’t believe I missed it and she must have been in so much pain because of me.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for the sad news shared.
Horses are very stoic animals, they don't show or try not to show weakness such as pain...
In the wild that makes them vulnerable and the herd vulnerable to attack from prey..
Do not blame yourself for riding, enjoying and not knowing....
It is also possible, very possible the horse had a sudden downward turn in condition and now is needing human intervention to stop the pain, euthanasia.
Be glad you got to know, to share this horse who sounds pretty remarkable...
She will leave you with a standard you will measure all horses from this point forward against...can they meet her mark on your heart?
Hugs for your hurting heart but please don't blame you...
You both got to enjoy a day of riding pleasures to make memories with...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

It's not quite the same but a sort of similar story. I had gotten my 3 year old daughter a really cool small Paso Fino. She was really too young to ride him much. My mare was old and not riding all that well. I decided to retire her and just concentrate on getting my little daughter's Paso riding nice for when she got older.

Before I stopped riding my mare, I took her for a lovely long ride. We had about 30 trees down on our place from a recent hurricane. I jumped her over all kinds of trees and we had such a super time for our last ride.

The next day, she colicked really badly. The vet came out several times trying to save her, but we couldn't. It was heartbreaking, but I'll always have that wonderful last ride where we galloped and jumped everything in sight and flew on wings.

I hope you can treasure your last memory and don't blame yourself. So sorry for your loss. I'm glad you had her when you did.


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> I'm sorry for the sad news shared.
> Horses are very stoic animals, they don't show or try not to show weakness such as pain...
> In the wild that makes them vulnerable and the herd vulnerable to attack from prey..
> Do not blame yourself for riding, enjoying and not knowing....
> ...


Thankyou. She truely is such an amazing horse I don’t really know what to do, I’m going home to Devon for a few days but I had always planned to retire her there when I finished college. she would have loved it. I don’t think there are any other horses like her. She always looked after me. She was totally bomb proof and tough as a bull but she would also test you just short of making you fall off.... and she was so so goofy. She would always chat to me and want her head scratched or to lean her chin on me.... I’m insanely glad I met her and I hope she knew how much I loved her... but I can’t believe she’s going


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

knightrider said:


> It's not quite the same but a sort of similar story. I had gotten my 3 year old daughter a really cool small Paso Fino. She was really too young to ride him much. My mare was old and not riding all that well. I decided to retire her and just concentrate on getting my little daughter's Paso riding nice for when she got older.
> 
> Before I stopped riding my mare, I took her for a lovely long ride. We had about 30 trees down on our place from a recent hurricane. I jumped her over all kinds of trees and we had such a super time for our last ride.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry to hear... at least we can remember our last rides, I just wish I could say good bye to her.... she waited for me over the gate before I left so I ran back to give her extra hugs, she was just disappointed I didn’t have treats tbh but I think she was happy... she was so sweet the entire hack... she struggled to canter a little bit but she’s always been like that. And she didn’t put a foot wrong the entire time... I just hope she was happy


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry, @UnhappyHacker. :hug:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Love is the greatest thing in the world yet in the end, we hurt so bad because of it.....


God grant you peace and comfort.


----------

